# Heart of the Matter Farm 2019



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have 13 to kid. Starting January 12th till march sometime.
I know 10 for sure and when. The other 3 I'm not to sure when. I did not see the "deed" being done.
6 are to be bred to my 5 year old buck. And 7 are to be bred by my 9 month old buck.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

The girls


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

The boys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Good looking goats and how exciting! I wanted most of my girls to be bred for January kids, but they were having none of it, so I have to wait all the way 'til February.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd! Good luck!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

They are nice goats! They all look healthy and happy. Good luck with your herd I’ll be looking for pictures of your babies.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Excited to see the babies!! I wish you happy, healthy babies!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful goats! I have 16 goats due about the same time as yours, can't wait for kids!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

A couple are starting to bag up a little.
2 months to go for the first batch!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Getting closer to the first one to go. January 12th is when the first one is due. I will get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna due January 12th


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary due January 23rd


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyla due January 17th


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robin due January 31st


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking great! Some really sunken tails there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I got a new camera for the barn yesterday. I can move it. Hear them. And talk to someone in the barn too. All from my phone. So happy.
Here is a picture from it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, that's nice. :neat:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cameras sure are handy!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That is nice! Do you talk to them just to see what will happen?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Not yet. Lol. 
I had a baby monitor that had a camera on it but it decide not to work this year so got a diffrent camera.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing healthy easy kiddings all around for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love barn camera's.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna has 6 days to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting there.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is Oreo she is not due till March 3rd. I think we are going to have triplets again this year.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I can't feel Anna's ligaments this morning can put my fingers around her tail. Her udder is not tight yet. I think this is the first year I have a due date for her. So its neat to see how she is when it get close to due date. And to see if she goes early, on time, or late.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow she'll be ginormous by March!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree:up:. You need a wall stretcher for that stall.:heehee:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna keeps picking at the hay. She normal grabs a mouth full and eats it, then go back for more.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She eats hay. Then goes into her pen and lays down. Normal she just lays under the hay rack or close to it. She must like her pen.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I love my camera I have in the barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be getting close.
Monitor her ketone levels and is her ankles swollen?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

No swollen ankles yet. I check this morning but will check her tonight. I think I'm going to give her little extra feed.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

My hay is grass and alfalfa mix


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I can always tell when Anna is getting close. She likes to chew on my hooks. They have free chose loose minerals.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She startes doing it about a week or so before kidding. She did it last year.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna is limping a little on her one front foot. It is the leg she lays on all the time. I mostly see it after she gets up from lay for a long time. Sould I be concern?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I talked to my vet this morning. And after going back and forth trying to figure out what could be going on this is what she said...... I think it's probably an injury or arthritis. Or arthritis setting in from a previous injury. CAE would be on my mind but is my third thought.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree to what the vet and you are thinking about her limping.
Also know, walking gingerly on the front leg or legs could indicate calcium deficiency beginning. So monitor her.
Give her some calcium supplement and see if it helps.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am so glad I have my old phone. I was able to down load the app I use for my camera. And so I can have it going and its not on my phone all the time. . Anna keeps look at her back side this morning. I tried taking a video of what she is doing but I cant get it to load.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna has some more discharge this morning. She has been making nests in her pen.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She normally eats all her feed fast. But not this morning she did not. When I just checked on her there was a small hand full left in her feeder.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Maybe today! Go Anna


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

(zzz)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She likes to chew/ lick my hooks. She will chew/ lick them for a minute or two the look at her belly then go back to chewing/ licking the hooks. She was doing that off and on all day. I can get my figures around her tail. She is sunking in more. No more discharge. She is very uncomfortable.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna was laying down and saw this. Then she got up. So I took a picture


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Hopefully we are getting close!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nothing yet.
Lyla is 4 days away from her due date. And last night she had discharge.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna is in labor sence 11pm. No vet on way. I tried and I can not get baby out. Not sure more them one. And feel stuff that feels like intestings.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

What time zone are you in i.e. how long ago was 11? Does she have anything showing? Is she pushing hard? Why can’t you get the baby out? He’s too big? You don’t know what’s going on? Other than something that feels like intestines, what are you feeling?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry for all the questions, but if we are to help we need more information.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Time zone est. It is now 2:00am. 
She is not diolating. And I have done everything I can do with out meds to get Her to diolate. I also think it is a big kid. This is her 3rd kidding. She also does not seem to want to push much.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have tryed pushing baby back it to rearrange it, but thats when I felt the intesting like stuff.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

What does “labor” mean? Obvious contractions, but no pushing? Has her water broke?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Water broke at 12:30.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

That is pretty long with no progress or pushing.., 
There’s a possibility that it’s a deformed kid, but I’ve had times where the placenta in the way has made it feel wormy/intestine like. 
Can you get your hand through the cervix? If so, she is dilated enough for you to start working on getting that baby out. Can you feel feet or head?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I can grab 2 legs and feel a head. When ever I try to work on her cervix she starts push hard. She just does not seem to want to want to lay down.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Vet will be here in 10 min or so.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Follow the legs and neck down to the kid, and verify that the head and legs belong to the same kid. Once you’re sure, start pulling with the doe’s pushes. You might have to pull hard, and that’s okay-just steady pulling with no jerks. The kid needs to come out.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay, good that you have a vet on the way! I hope all goes well, and keep us updated as you are able!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

2 boys. 1 dead 1 alive. They was trying to come at the same time. And she was not diolated all the way. That the intesting thing was the umbilical cord.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She just popped out another one all by her self. Its a doe.. Alive


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow that sounds scary! Did the vet get them out? Is the doe nursing her babies? Good job and Congrats!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

The vet helped with the boys. I would say about 10-15 mins after the vet left she popped the girl out. Everyone was good when I went to bed at 4:30am. Now up at 6:30 to get my (2 legged) kids (lol) ready for school.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the two. Sorry you had the one that did not make it. I feel for you with all of the troubles.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I’m sorry the one didn’t make it.  I’m glad the vet was able to get him out though, to allow the others to be born alive!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is the first time Anna gave me boys.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

boy









Girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 

I am surprised the vet didn't go in and feel, to make sure no other kids were in there, strange.ops2:
But so glad it ended well.

Sorry for the loss though.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

He did go all the way in. He could not feel anything. It surpised him when I called him up and told him she had another.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, you had quite the night. I'm sorry you lost one. Poor Anna she must be sore. I hope the other two continue to do well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I always go up to my up to my elbow, if I am feeling for kids.
And feel everywhere.

I had one doe who is deep and hard to reach in, I had to go in really far, and could barely reach a small kid that was in there, took a little while to get a hold of it. 
So yes, they can be easily missed if in way deep.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyla has been acting not her normal self. Her due date is tomorrow. I told her no going in the middle of the night and early morning. She went at 12:30am last year. She has pawing the ground laying down for little bit then gettimg back up and then paw and lay down. She ate all her feed this morning. And nibbling on hay.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna is doing much better today. I though I was going to lose her. She was not eating her grain only little hay and hardly drinking. And hardly letting babies eat. I had to get her up every couple hours so babies would eat. I gave her power punch last night and this morning She was moving more and she ate some of her grain. She did drink warm water yesterday. She seems alittle more her self this morning.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Maybe now that you have gotten a little rest, Lyla will accommodate and kid at a good time.
Glad Anna doing better.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This Lyla


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is torture.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyla had 1 boy and 1 girl on the 18th.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary is due tomorrow. She had some discharge tonight at chore time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary had a boy and girl at 10am today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so adorable, Congrats! Any pics of Lyla's babies? How is Ana doing now? I hope she is closer to a full recovery now.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyla's babies. girl has darker head.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna is doing very good. Back to her normal self. She has half adopted another baby. She will let him in with her and her babies but will not let him nurse. He is a bottle baby I got from a friend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! At least she will let him be with them.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So Robin due date was the 31st. She surpised me with a doe yesterday. When I did chore I figure we would have babies soon because she had discharge. For how big Robin was I am surposed she only had 1.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Next one due is Allie Feb 7th.

Here is Robin's girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Allie's due date is tomorrow. 
Watching her close. This is her first kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

No babies yet. 
Maybe she got bred on another date and I did not catch it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes they hold on just a little longer and drive us :crazy:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Allies backside right now. 








Maybe babies? (pray):waiting:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Allie kidded at 7 pm. She had 2 huge kids. 1 buck and 1 doe. Lost the doe and most likely will lose Allie. She has toren bad. Her pelvic/hips did not open up. So pulling babies was hard.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Allie kidded at 7 pm. She had 2 huge kids. 1 buck and 1 doe. Lost the doe and most likely will lose Allie. She has toren bad. Her pelvic/hips did not open up. So pulling babies was hard.


I'm so so sorry! Praying for your Allie to pull through!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Will get a better picture of him tomorrow.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

The girl was so pretty. She was a paint with dappled. Wish we could have saved her.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> The girl was so pretty. She was a paint with dappled. Wish we could have saved her.


Your little buckling is such a cutie! I'm sorry you're going through this


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I just weighed the boy. He is 11lbs.mg:


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I just weighed the boy. He is 11lbs.mg:


Holy Cow! That's one BIG boy! No wonder it was such a tough delivery!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am guessing the girl was close to that too. She was just as big.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, I sure hope Allie pulls through.

Pretty buckling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. 

You say mama is torn?
Is it her vulva area? If so, she wont die from that.
If it is her uterus, that is hard to see and yes, she can die from that, but you won't know until she bleeds out and dies.

Putting some blue spray on it will help, if it is minor.
If severe, get a vet to stitch it.

You can give her banamine for pain and swelling.
If she has a minor tear and is swollen, you can put hemorrhoid cream on her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Its her vuvla area. And its bad. Our roads are really bad with snow right now. I was hoping to have the vet to come out. But I dont want them to have to drive on these roads right now. Even the bus drives hate when they need to drive on our road. I hoping they clean the roads up soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get a pic of the tear?

I highly recommend it be sewn if severe. 

Vets are suppose to be like Dr Pol and go, no matter weather conditions. It is there job actually.
It really shouldn't wait, I hate to say.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I called and talked to one of the vets on today.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have 6 more to kid.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy due Feb 28. FF. Bred to Chestnut.








Nichole due Feb 25-28. FF. Bred to Chestnut


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mia due March 1st. Bred to Chestnut.








Oreo due March 3rd. Bred to Olaf. Possible triplets. She always throws triplets but looks bigger this year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All your girls look great! Good luck!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora due Feb 27th- March 29th. Bred to Chestnut.








Emma due Feb 27th - March 29th. Bred to Olaf. I'm not sure if she is bred tho.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Emma was not to sure of me taking her picture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

We are at 145 days for Nichole and Nora ( Nora, due date Feb 27- March 29) and 144 day for Lucy, 143 day for Mia and 140 day for Oreo. I'm still not sure about Emma tho.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When doing chores this morning Emma's udder looks like it is starting to fill up. (dance)

I will try and get a picture of it.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have tried to up load a picture now like 5 times and will not let me . I will keep trying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We seem to be having picture loading issues.
Sorry for the inconvenience and hope it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is Emma from the other day.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I downloaded the app and was able to get the picture on.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

From last night chore time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most of them are filling up!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

2 are first timers. Cant wait to see how they do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have this funny feeling I'm going to have 2-5 go at 1 time.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

But how is Allie doing?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She is doing really good. Eating hay like crazy. Eats her grain. Is a great mother to Axle. Her backside is almost to normal size. She is still in the kidding pen. I dont want het to get hit. She still not walking great in her back legs. But getting better each day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy is in labor


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So far 1 girl


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy is being a great mother. This is her first kidding.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

All girls


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet! Congratulations on your Doelings!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very good to hear you are better, Allie!

And congrats to your babies, Lucy! (Anyone more than me actually _hearing_ Lucy say M-m-m-m and the babies answer I-i-i-i?)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, they are cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nichole had 1 boy tonight. We are grafting Lucy's paint on the Nichole. So far she is taking her. Big boy will get better picture tomorrow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! I hope she takes her.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nichole is taking her.
On a side note. Now the 3 that are still due that can be together have been chasing each other had head butten each other. When they have not done that sence they have been moved in to the kidding barn in the beginning of February. Why now?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Head butting before or after moving to the kidding barn?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They may be getting closer and want their own space.
Plus pecking order hormones.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When I moved this group in the kidding barn there was no babies in the barn. Because I move the ones that kidded out to another barn. And its just now this week they started. 2 of them can go any day. 1 I think will go the end of March. I have Oreo by herslef because she will hit everyone if she is not with 1 other goats who is out in the other barn. The things I do for goats. Makes me feel like this some days. :bonk:


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

Cute kids! Ours are not due until the end of March, we wanted to avoid winter this time


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mia had 1 buck and 1 doe. Tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

We named them. Smokey for the boy and Caramel for the girl. I am hoping to talk hubby into keeping the girl. I love her colors.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo. I thought was due on March 3rd. But I may have it wrong. But yet she could still suprise me. I call her a whale when she pregnant.

Nora. Not sure when due. Dates I have for her is from Feb 28th - March 29th.

Emma. Nubian. Not sure when due. Dates I have for her is from Feb 28th - March 29th. At first I did not think she did get bred. But looks like her udder is starying to fill up. So I'm think she is due more the end of the month.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo kiddes today. 4 days over due. Triplets. 2 boys 1 girl.
I had to help with the last one. He was coming head back upside down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> He was coming head back upside down.


Uuuuhhhhh .... Congrats to managing that, both of you! Eh - all THREE of you! No wonder one is spotted with blood. That is the last one?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes. He was the last one. I went in and turned him. She push the others out no problem.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I went in and turned him.


Just like that, in 5-10 minutes, no problem ... I know I would not have got him out alive, not save the mother neither.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When I have to go in I close my eyes so I can feel better. Its weird to say but its true. And I take my time feeling around to make sure I find what I need to.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora had a boy today. He is big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kid.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Very cute boy! Nice midwifery on the head back upside down That had to be scary. Congratulations to all the mommas and you.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am waiting on 1 now. Not sure when Emma will go. She is slowly filling her udder up. So my guess would be at the end of the month.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is Emma's backside tonight at chore time. I'm still not sure about her being bred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hard to see, but how far along, do you think she should be?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She was with the buck from September 30th till then end of October. So she can go anytime here in March.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I did do another thread on just her. With a little more info. Its called Emma is driving me crazy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She doesn't look pregnant, if she were that far along.


----------

